# UFC Fight Night: Lauzon vs. Stevens



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

February 7, 2009 
Tampa, Fla.
Spike T.V.

*Main Card*
Lightweight bout: Joe Lauzon vs. Jeremy Stephens
Heavyweight bout: Cain Velasquez vs. Denis Stojnić
Lightweight bout: Mac Danzig vs. Josh Neer
Welterweight bout: Luigi Fioravanti vs. Anthony Johnson

*Preliminary Card*
Lightweight bout: Kurt Pellegrino vs. Rob Emerson 
Middleweight bout: Jake Rosholt vs. Dan Miller 
Lightweight bout: Matt Grice vs. Matt Veach
Lightweight bout: Rich Clementi vs. Gleison Tibau
Middleweight bout: Nick Catone vs. Derek Downey
Welterweight bout: Steve Bruno vs. Matthew Riddle​


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Velasquez, Catone, and Emerson all fighting for free on TV. I can't wait for this card.

Especially since I should get great odds on Nick Catone.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Well by the looks of it there goin to give Velasquez someone to walk all over, Franca Vs Lauzon will be interesting...bad matchup for Mr.Lauzon.


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

I can't wait for this, it'll be my first UFC event!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Mac Danzig VS Josh Neer? Sweet Mac will fade Neer on the feet and proceed to choke him out by the second round.


----------



## BhamKiD (Aug 20, 2008)

this card is sick...that danzig vs. *NEER* fight is gonna be nasty..cant wait!


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

BhamKiD said:


> this card is sick...that *danzig vs. hermes* fight is gonna be nasty..cant wait!



Please tell me you were drunk when ya posted this and I'll let it go.


----------



## Ryan From The Sky (Jul 13, 2006)

e-thug said:


> Please tell me you were drunk when ya posted this and I'll let it go.


hahah I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## BhamKiD (Aug 20, 2008)

e-thug said:


> Please tell me you were drunk when ya posted this and I'll let it go.


HAHAHAHA...nah i was totally stoned! ill fix it!


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Horray for Rob Emerson! There giving him Pelligrinoi a fhtier they put nick diaz up against...i hope he does well


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Fedornumber1! said:


> Horray for Rob Emerson! There giving him Pelligrinoi a fhtier they put nick diaz up against...i hope he does well


Wow, whats with the drunken/High as a kite posts?


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

MMAMania has Clementi/Tibau as a matchup too.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Clementi vs Tibau is a fantastic match up can't wait to see it.

Tibau is a excellent fighter just needs to fight smarter fights.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Fedornumber1! said:


> Horray for Rob Emerson! There giving him Pelligrinoi a fhtier


I looked past Pellegrino being misspelled but how can you not spell "Fighter" correctly?


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

e-thug said:


> Wow, whats with the drunken/High as a kite posts?


Lol for once i wasn't high or drunk...I was late for work and i have a lot of ocd so I insisted on finishing my post!


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

Just bought my tickets today!


----------



## Tepang (Sep 17, 2008)

Anyone else find it strange that cb dolloway lost to amir yet hes fighting tonight on PPV, and amir is fighting in a free event?


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

More exposure for him on a free card than on a ppv. It has taken Nate 5 fights since he won TUF to get onto a ppv card.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

e-thug said:


> Well by the looks of it there goin to give Velasquez someone to walk all over, Franca Vs Lauzon will be interesting...bad matchup for Mr.Lauzon.


Stojnic is no can...he is just new to the UFC...his ***** and judo combined with kickboxing is really good and could pose problems in the same way that Karo's judo caused the more athletic Diego Sanchez problems...Lauzon has a bad match-up with just about everyone in the LW division...he really isn't a great fighter. I would love to see him win, but I don't expect it because Franca has good jitz and I don't see Lauzon able to control or sub him on the ground. I really don't see him KO'ing Franca either...his only hope is to stay in top control on the ground and eek out a decision.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Honestly Stojic trains at Golden Glory so his stand up should be real good however no way he can keep it on the feet against Cain and chances are on the mat Cain's grappling and GnP will be too much for him.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I feel like Bart Simpson at Kamp Krusty.

"Rob Emerson's coming! Rob Emerson's coming! Everything's going to be alright, because Rotten Rob is coming!"

Lauzon is going to get wrecked.

Tibau vs No Love is going to be good. The loser of that fight should still be kept.

I see Mac beating Neer by decision in a close fight. I think Danzig has better stand-up and they're about equal on the ground (Neer has some solid BJJ).

Cain's a seriously promising fighter. I can see him being champion in about 2 years. Maybe sooner.

Man, Alessio, don't suck.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Damone said:


> Lauzon is going to get wrecked.


I Agree


> Tibau vs No Love is going to be good. The loser of that fight should still be kept.


I Agree personally I think Tibau will be too big for Rich but he loves beating young prospects.


> I see Mac beating Neer by decision in a close fight. I think Danzig has better stand-up and they're about equal on the ground (Neer has some solid BJJ).


I Agree but I could see it going either way very very close fight


> Cain's a seriously promising fighter. I can see him being champion in about 2 years. Maybe sooner.


I agree 100%


> Man, Alessio, don't suck.


Disagree I want Alessio to suck real hard and make my boy Rosholt look good.

Jake please block your face this time:thumb02:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Damn Alessio is fighting? How the hell did I miss that? 
I've been wondering what was up with him.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Yea Sakara vs Rosholt which is basically a very good striker with no ground game against a very good wrestler/grappler with no striking should be fun to watch.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Honestly Stojic trains at Golden Glory so his stand up should be real good however no way he can keep it on the feet against Cain and chances are on the mat Cain's grappling and GnP will be too much for him.


Agreed fo rht emost part but Stojnic has pretty good ***** and that may help him get some sweeps and possibly surprise Cain with some things he just hasn't seen....i am just saying it may not be as one-sided as everyone thinks.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Cain's a real good grappler though. Also *****=ground game isn't true at all. Guys with ***** for some reason don't always have good ground game even though ***** has a lot of groundwork involved.

Cain should handle him not because Stojic is bad but because Cain might be the most talented HW prospect ever considering he was an All American wrestler, has won No-Gi Mundials only a year into his BJJ training, and he trains at AKA with Javier Mendes and Javier who is a great kickboxer considers him his star pupil.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

At least by them putting Rosholt on the card it will give me time to go get food during the event.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

I was just talking about on the way to the ground. Getting sweeps while being taken down...that is where ***** and judo really help against wrestlers.

But you don't have to convince me about Cain's legitness...I have been on that bandwagon for since he came to the UFC when I was doing my research on him because he was an unknown to me. Same way I got on Palhares' bandwagon. I agree that he has the tools to be champ and I think after he wins this, he should be given a fight with a guy like Werdum or Couture...a big name that is a contender. Maybe give him Kongo so he can wreck that dude.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

That's true but Cain is pretty slick on his takedowns I mean the switch he pulled on O'brien was nasty.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Agreed...we will be pulling for the same guy....I just can't wait til Cain gets his chance against Lesnar. That will be hands down one of the best fights possible at HW (in the current UFC).


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm sort of on the fence about Lauzon vs. Franca.

When it was first announced, I thought Franca would win for sure because I think that Lauzon is over rated. Then, I checked Francas record and read play by play for some of his fights. I wasn't very impressed with his wins to say the least. I'm a Franca fan by the way.

He had a close fight with Joe Jordan. Well, he lost the first round and took over in the second before finishing Jordan by arm bar in the third. Joe Jordan has a pretty good record, but he hasn't beaten any names. He loses to every decent fighter he faces. I don't consider that a good win for Franca considering the problems Jordan gave him.

He was on his way to losing against Varner by decision up until he arm barred him in the third round. I know that Varner is a solid fighter but still, I don't usually consider it an impressive performance when you lose two rounds but pull out a win in the end, escaping a decision loss.

I know, I'm a fan of Nate Diaz and Franca could be like him, a slow starter. Although, I still consider Diaz's performances impressive because he only loses a round before turning it up. You can't really say that he was on his way to a decision loss.

Speak of Nate Diaz, before Diaz improved his overall game, he fought Franca back at WEC 24 and was doing pretty well up until he got caught by, you guessed it, an arm bar in the second round. What is it with Franca and arm bars?

Anyways, if Lauzon wants to win, he better anticipate that arm bar. It tends to come in handy when Franca is having trouble.

I'm just barely picking Franca to win this. He did very well against Aurelio so we will see.


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

this is gona suck


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Problem for Lauzon is going to be that Hermes will catch you in an armbar if you spend to much time in his guard I mean he almost caught Frankie in a nasty one.

On the feet Franca is much more powerful the Lauzon and he has some nasty leg kicks I'm not sure where Joe can win.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Stojnic is no can...he is just new to the UFC...his ***** and judo combined with kickboxing is really good and could pose problems in the same way that Karo's judo caused the more athletic Diego Sanchez problems...Lauzon has a bad match-up with just about everyone in the LW division...he really isn't a great fighter. I would love to see him win, but I don't expect it because Franca has good jitz and I don't see Lauzon able to control or sub him on the ground. I really don't see him KO'ing Franca either...his only hope is to stay in top control on the ground and eek out a decision.


When I made the post Velasquez opponent was TBA, it was just an assumption due to him bein on a UFN card. I still heavily believe that he will finish Stojnic via G'n'P.


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm pretty excited they added Luigi Fioravanti and Anthony Johnson to the card


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

e-thug said:


> When I made the post Velasquez opponent was TBA, it was just an assumption due to him bein on a UFN card. I still heavily believe that he will finish Stojnic via G'n'P.


Oh okay...I agree with you that Velasquez is going to win easily, but Stojnic is no can. If Stojnic can keep it standing he could steal this one, but I don't see anyone in the UFC's HW division that could stop Velasquez from taking him down including Lesnar.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Lauzon vs Franca is an awesome match up. The only advantage Lauzon has is wrestling but Franca has a super dangerous guard... I'm going with Franca by submission or possibly KO.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Franca is one of my favorite fighters. I think he will win by split decision, I think it will be a close fight.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

This is going to be a good night. I've been waiting for this Catone fight for a while now.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

georgie17891 said:


> this is gona suck


I'd like to know how this is "gona suck."


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I have a bad feeling Lauzon is going to lose this one, whenever it comes to the bigger fights he seems to choke...and not in a good way.

He lost momentum against Florian and I think he's going to get subbed...I'd like to be proven wrong though.


----------



## louis.dizon (Aug 19, 2008)

Franca vs. Lauzon, hmm.. pretty interesting. Do you think Velasquez is in for another walk through?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I want Lauzon to win this...I don't really like Franca.


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

I definitely think Lauzon will pull this one off. As for him choking in big fights, to which are you referring? The only one that I could possibly think of would be the Florian fight, but he far exceded expectations in that fight in my opinion. The only other "big fight" he's had was against Jens and he definitely didn't choke there, that fight says a lot about him on the nerves/choking factor for how inexperienced he was.


----------



## Seanzky (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Joe's. I've seen his progress on UFC and I really want him to be a contender one of these days. I hope he executes his game plan against Hermes. It won't be easy but it all depends on where Hermes' mindset is at. I've seen him fold against aggressive fighters and gas out.

Good luck, Joe! Win this one!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Hmmmm apparently Franca tore his ACL, this isn't for sure but Sherdog is reporting it and its off the card on Wikipedia, but im not so sure how reliable either are.

If it's true then who should replace him? First guy that came to mind (no sarcasm intended) was Rotten Rob, impressive KO over Manvel....i think it'd make for a good fight. Junie Browning would be alright as well, guess we'll see.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm going with Lauzon...just look at the gif :laugh:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

**** I wanted to see Franca own Lauzon.

I wonder how they will replace this. Too bad both Jim and Frankie are fighting because a main event would be great for both of them.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=news.detail&gid=17415

Jeremy ‘Lil’ Heathen’ Stephens stepped in to replace Franca.


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

Dang, I just noticed on UFC.com that Stephens is now fighting Lauzon instead of Franca. That sucks in my opinion, I was looking forward to Joe beating Hermes, I think he can still beat Lil Heathen, but I personally think it will be a tougher fight. Jeremy Stephens is one of my favorite fighters too so I hate to see him lose, but I still think he will.


----------



## Seanzky (Jan 22, 2009)

Tyzzler said:


> Dang, I just noticed on UFC.com that Stephens is now fighting Lauzon instead of Franca. That sucks in my opinion, I was looking forward to Joe beating Hermes, I think he can still beat Lil Heathen, but I personally think it will be a tougher fight. Jeremy Stephens is one of my favorite fighters too so I hate to see him lose, but I still think he will.


I completely agree. Now Joe has to readjust to a different fighter and bring a different game plan. I also think that beating a fighter of Hermes' caliber would have sent Joe higher up in the rankings.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

^^Lol @ your sig dude...is that forreal??


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

D.P. said:


> ^^Lol @ your sig dude...is that forreal??


lol, at least it'll be a sweet honeymoon. :thumb02:


----------



## Seanzky (Jan 22, 2009)

D.P. said:


> ^^Lol @ your sig dude...is that forreal??


Lol. Yup. January 17th it was my friend's wedding and I missed the Franklin-Henderson fight. That's okay. I knew I'd live. But this Saturday, I am seriously wondering if I can show the PPV fight during the reception. My girl will probably kill me but I think the guys at my wedding would appreciate it. Lol. We'll see. I don't know how to break it to her without breaking her heart that a UFC fight could hold so much importance to me. :dunno:


----------



## Seanzky (Jan 22, 2009)

MagiK11 said:


> lol, at least it'll be a sweet honeymoon. :thumb02:


Honeymoon will be in Hawaii during the Valentine's Day weekend. She asked if we can go to the Big Island. I quickly said yes. What she doesn't know is that we'll be making a short stop at BJ Penn's gym at Hilo. Lol. :thumb02:


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

How in the hell is the Catone fight over these fights?:

Rich Clementi vs. Gleison Tibau 
Luigi Fioravanti vs. Anthony Johnson 
Dan Miller vs. Jake Rosholt 
Rob Emerson vs. Kurt Pellegrino 

Any of these should be on the main card instead of the Catone fight.

Awesome event anyways.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

At the very real risk of opening a can of worms, does anyone else have Rob Emerson over Kurt Pellegrino? :dunno:


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

I am wondering if anyone thinks Rosholt can stand a chance against Miller. I will be putting money on that for sure b/c what I have seen of Rosholt is pathetic outside of pure wrestling and Miller is much, much more complete.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Honestly JT I can't argue too much and I will be cheering for Miller but Rosholt actually has a good shot at this. Miller isn't a heavy handed guy and on the ground Rosholt is really good on top. I'm not sure who's better on the ground but I could see Rosholt working his GnP and passing because of his control and grappling skills. I could also see Miller catching him in something because he will throw some weird submissions.

I actually think that is an amazingly close fight. Especially since you have to expect that training at Xtreme Couture he should be able to cover his face this time.


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

Good fights so far. A mixture of different endings. I'm ggetting pretty hammered so this is probably my first and last post from Fight night tampa.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Honestly JT I can't argue too much and I will be cheering for Miller but Rosholt actually has a good shot at this. Miller isn't a heavy handed guy and on the ground Rosholt is really good on top. I'm not sure who's better on the ground but I could see Rosholt working his GnP and passing because of his control and grappling skills. I could also see Miller catching him in something because he will throw some weird submissions.
> 
> I actually think that is an amazingly close fight. Especially since you have to expect that training at Xtreme Couture he should be able to cover his face this time.


Glad I didnt let Aaron and you guys talk me out of betting on Miller lol. I really dont like Rosholt and think he has a LONG way to go to be a well rounded MMA fighter


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Yay for getting to see Rosholt lose.


----------



## RHYNO2K (Feb 4, 2007)

Very nice guillotine


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

MLS said:


> Yay for getting to see Rosholt lose.



Ditto- :thumbsup:

I went 0-2 on vBook but Rosholt being touted as legit contender was hilarious.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

MLS said:


> Yay for getting to see Rosholt lose.


I picked him because people were saying he is a good prospect.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Walker said:


> Ditto- :thumbsup:
> 
> I went 0-2 on vBook but Rosholt being touted as legit contender was hilarious.


it's weird....MW is just not that great of a division for wrestlers....it's filled w/ guys that will sub you from their back


----------



## cormacraig (Oct 27, 2008)

First time I ever saw Velasquez.

I agree that they threw him this guy pretty much for eating, but the guy does show some interesting technical skill. Just watch this - He gets warmed up fast and quite unleashes. I'd like to see him do against more interesting opponnents.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Yea also Miller has such a nasty guillotine why would you match a wrestler up with him that's just mean.


----------

